# Uranium Donor



## Phishfry (Dec 30, 2016)

I see we had a major contribution in the last weeks.
How about that!
Anonymous Too. How generous.
https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donors/


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 30, 2016)

You're welcome, everybody!


----------

